# Biggin & Littlin



## Freda (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

WOW hes a big one!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

He's huge, I used to have one like him. We found him wandering along a main road 
We called him Fred


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

He is gorgeous....would love ferrets again!
I had 1 very like him, only 3 paws (1 caught in a trap) his name was Beanie, he was stolen along with 5 others


----------



## tat4ferrets (Mar 26, 2010)

wow thats one chucky furball reminds me of morgan one of my big lads


----------

